# Nummerierung von Bildern - Stapelverarbeitung?



## ND Stone (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe etwa 1000 Grafiken bzw. werde ich in Kürze haben. Diese sollten der Reihe nach nummeriert werden (auf dem Bild selbst, nicht der Dateiname).

Also ich möchte irgendwo am Rand, falls möglich mit einem schönen Texteffekt versehen, für jedes Bild eine eigene Zahl haben:

Beispiel:
Auf dem Bild 1 steht am Rand: 001, am Bild 2 002 usw.

Ich habe voriges Jahr, zwecks fehlendem Programm, jedes der 1000 Bilder einzeln  nummeriert, doch das war doch ein wenig zeitintensiv *g*.

Ist es mit Photoshop möglich per Stapelverarbeitung oder einem ähnlichen Tool diese fertigen Bilder durch zu nummerieren.

Wenn nein, gibts ein anderes Tool dafür (ev. Freeware)?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus.

LG ND


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Oktober 2004)

Wenn du Photoshop 7 hast, dann kannst du dir bei Adobe das Scripting PlugIn runterladen.
Wenn du Photoshop-CS hast, dann ist das PlugIn bereits eingebaut.
Damit jedenfalls kannst du es machen, vorausgesetzt du kannst etwas mit
z.B. JavaScript umgehen.

Weitere Möglichkeiten gibt es bei Photoshop im Zusammenspiel mit GoLive,
aber das habe ich nie ausprobiert. Kann dir also da nicht weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ND Stone (5. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe PS CS.

Das Prob ist das Java Script...gibts da nicht nen fertigen Code, oder könnte mir da jemand unter die Arme greifen?

LG ND


----------



## ND Stone (5. Oktober 2004)

*schieb*

sorry...es ist ziemlich dringend... :-(


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Geduld ist eine Tugend. Du kannst Dich ja in der Zwischenzeit
mal im Netz umschauen, ob es evtl. Scripts gibt. Als Ausgangs-
punkt hätte ich schon mal einen Link für Dich - Hab da jetzt nicht
explizit nachgeschaut, aber vielleicht hast Du Glück und es ist
ein brauchbares Script dabei.

http://share.studio.adobe.com/axBrowseSubmit.asp?t=74

Ansonsten kannst Du ja mal eine Anfrage im Javascript-Forum
stellen. Vielleicht gibt es da einen Spezi, der sich mit sowas
auskennt.

In diesem Sinne viel Glück
Markus


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Oktober 2004)

Mein Lieblingsfreeware-Renaming-Tool, hab schon eine Menge ausprobiert, aber dieses ist echt schmuck (für kostenlos):

http://www.bulkrenameutility.co.uk/Screenshots.php

Ansonsten kann ich den MFR (Magic File Renamer empfehlen) - aber der kostet etwas.
Die Demo hat mir jedenfalls sehr gefallen, habe mich aber für den BulkRenamer entschieden, weil kostenlos und ich nicht unbedingt MP3-Tag-Support und Konsorten im Programm benötige.


----------

